# Brake dust from hell



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everybody

Need help.

I have a '05 Volvo V70R that I got a new set of wheels for last summer. I also fitted Hawk race pads, which are great, but evidently create enormous amounts of brake dust.

A couple of days ago I thought I would get the wheels ready for spring. They really looked terrible. I started out with the usual Bilberry on one wheel....that cleaned of the loose dirt, but left a thick layer of brake dust.
Since then I have tried about 15 applications of Iron-X, both in spray and gel form. At first it did work, slowly, but now it seems im left with the most stubborn brake dust i've ever seen.
I have also tried claying and tar remover.

In places it so thick i can chip it of with my fingernail.

Is there anything tougher than Iron-X? Perhaps the products from Wolf?

Im ready to try anything....the wheels look terrible.

Btw. that Iron-X sure does stink:doublesho


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

How about some pic's?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Pic's:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It takes a lot of neglect to get wheels in that state.
you,ll be needing a strong acid wheel cleaner to sort them out.
Good luck


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

have you tired steel wool? try #0000 first(it won't scratch) and if that doesn't work then #00, followed by #0000 and a metal polish like never dull. To be honest it really looks like that brake dust has eaten into the metal or clear coat. you may need to refurbish them. Sand paper will remove that break dust in a jiffy


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello mate I would breakout the big guns

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-wheel-brightener.html

Try neat on a cotton bud in a small area if it comes off strait away try dilute some and spray the whole wheel - be careful tho as this is industrial strength wheel cleaner ie not kind on the skin/eyes. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Th3Doctor said:


> Hello mate I would breakout the big guns
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-wheel-brightener.html
> 
> Try neat on a cotton bud in a small area if it comes off strait away try dilute some and spray the whole wheel - be careful tho as this is industrial strength wheel cleaner ie not kind on the skin/eyes. Good luck


Thanks for your replies.

I dont think it has eaten into the clear coat, because when I do get some off, it looks like new underneath.

I think I will try this first: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-wheel-brightener.html

I'll post my progress....thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

what about cheap and cheerful wonder wheels followed by good rinse as again acidic


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe I'm wrong but if iron-x is not working then a refurb might be the best option.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

How about a very gentle application of something like T Cut:devil:

If you are very careful I think that will clean them up. Use it very lightly and it should break down the brake dust.


----------



## Slick- (Mar 1, 2010)

You could try Wolf's Brake Duster or Sonax Extreme Full Effect wheel cleaner but if IronX didn't do a very well job i doubt that these would but worth a try especially the wolf's after it goes dry/hard and then jet wash off. If it doesn't work with any of these then you should try and polish that out or in last case refurbish.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

you are goin to have t use an acid based wheel cleaner,

(stand back mob) 

you can easily and safly use an acid based wheel cleaner without fubaring your wheels,

it may be frowned upon buy some on here but there really is no hope for a gentle cleaner like bilbery on those wheels, 

try somthing like autosmart ALI and a stiff brush, dont allow it to dry on (won't have any trouble in this weather tbh) i would presonally remove your center caps too, if you have ever seen cloudy or vainy center caps it is from acid getting into them so be safe and remove them,


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

If its brake dust.. ironX will dissolve it , just agitate it strongly on these hard spots,and let it work... try repeating it several times until it will dissolve it..


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

IronX will stop working when there is no iron left ? That build up is carbon.... over cleaner?!


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

try wolf brake duster 1-st, then wonder wheels but never-ever wirewool expect if you dont fancy refurbing them straight away.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wonder wheels will do the job, plus autoglym wheel cleaner would short it.

Spray on and aggitate with brush, should shift it, as u said it has not gone in the wheel paint, therefore nothing to worry about.

Just polish them afterwards and give them a wax, a sealant might be better.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I would also say use Wonder Wheels or something of similar acidic consistency.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

Time.

Which ever product/brush you have, at the correct dilution, just lots of times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

OK, just worked one small section of one wheel for about an hour.

Hit it with AG Clean Wheels, and it does seem to be coming off...slowly.
Tried Iron-X again after that, and it seems to be working again. Alternating between the two actually works pretty good.

Heres the result:









Still not perfect....but much better. Trouble is, this is about a fifth of one wheel, and I haven't even started on the other three yet.

Is there anything more powerfull than AG Clean Wheels I could try?

Im running out of elbow grease and patience, not to mention Iron-X


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i would also recommend wonder wheels. i have some here as my dad had not cleaned his alloys in 2 years!! and nothing would shift it so got some wonder wheels. and a large paintbrush.. pour some in the cap and brush it on... no real pressure needed.
leave a minute or two and hose it off... make sure you hose it REALLY well as its acidic and will eat the clear coat if not removed properly!

it really is great stuff for things like your wheels. 
my dads came up looking like new again. shiney aswell as the acid strips off a lot of road grime and traffic film aswell..

never used it on my own cars... they have never been that bad lol..

if i went a year or so without removing my wheels to clean inside i would probably use it if other cleaners wouldnt remove it ..


a lot of the hand wash places in Uk use a very acidic cleaner for wheels as it means less work for them..

i would never let them at my car with there dirty gritty sponge and acid on my wheels!!


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Huge tub of elbow grease, then buy some full ceramic pads, not semi-metallic 

Autosol usually works quite well I find...


----------

